# Al Gore Style - How to do a 95% DP/DR Cure



## sixtiessoul (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Kids,

I used to be able to do this without getting flamed too bad.

I am 95% cured from DP/DR, and i come back about 2x a year to say how.

I wrote this for my friend Wilter who obviously went through the archives to find out what i did. I told him..."So, you're looking for the cure, eh? Sometimes I feel like Al Gore in that "Inconvienant Truth" movie giving "the slide show". heheh.

Okay...

I am 95% DP/DR cured...and I'm gonna tell you firstly about Klonopin, and also tell you how I got "cured" from DP/DR.

Firstly, If you are in EU (Holland) the drug "clonazepam", brand-named Klonopin in the U.S. has the name Landsin as it does in Japan/Asia. Basically it's a benzodiazepam (anti-anxiety) medication.

Secondly, These are the steps I took to get over DP/DR.

1.) I took Klonopin 1mg 3x/day along with Celexa (SSRI) 40mg 3x/day, for one year. Also, I took the anti-seizure medicine Depakote. I became very overweight, and felt nothing, but not the "fear" of DP/DR.

2.)I quit the Celexa and Depakote, and my neurologist added Neurontin (Gabapentin) 300mg 3x/day.

I discovered through UCLA medical center that I have Migraine disorder (chemicals in my brain being messed up)...so when i have an episode, I take...

3.) Maxalt MLT as needed.

So, that's Klonopin 1mg 3x/day, Neurontin 300mg 3x/day + Maxalt MLT as needed, right?

I got tired of taking so much medicine, because I felt great, and experimented. I can get as low as...

Klonopin 0.5mg 1x/day and neurontin 1x/day

...and still feel 90%-95% cured of DP/DR.

I'm not sure exactly WHY klonopin has such a special interaction with DP/DR, but it is the best anti-anxiety over Ativan/Valium because the half-life is not so quick as the other two, and lets you down easier when it wears off...rather like a steep hill versus a big fall off a cliff. Hahaha. 

So, I got cured. I make no guaruntees that it will work for you. We are all unique, and about the time i found the Klonopin/Celexa combo cure (ala 2001/02) I was hearing about people taking Wellbutrin, etc.

Anyways. I wish you all good luck. Should you have any questions for me. Please let me know. I'm not all-knowing, but i know what i feel, and i'd rate it at 90-95% cure feeling.

Peace and good health to you.

Doug/SixtiessoulDoug/That70sboy/SixtiesSoul


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Almost everyone on this forum knows that Clonazepam is a good drug against DPDR but not everyone lives in a country where doctors will prescribe it.

Perhaps someone could set up a minor smuggling operation.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Sketchy


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Right now I'm experimenting with the drug lorazepam(Ativan). It's from the same family as klonopin I believe, and it helps me to relax and relaxes me and my muscles as well, so it helps generally to relieve any anxiety. It does get me a bit zombied out though so that's not a really good side-effect. I wish it was a bit smoother. But, that's what I have to go with for now. Seems to be helping.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Good on you mate. Glad to see something worked for you.


----------



## sixtiessoul (Aug 10, 2004)

*Catharsis*
I thought that in most countries clonazepam was available. I know it's available in Japan, and UK under the name Landsin, but yeah, it'd be nice to have all medicines available to all people.

*Ludovico*
Yeh, yeh. There's always one. But why sketchy? Haha. I did it. It worked, why would someone come on and make it up?

*[One]*
Exactly. Uhh?

*Universal*
I took Ativan, but found it didn't have the same DP/DR relieving properties that klonopin (clonazepam) did. Ativan's also a benzo i believe. Anyways...it made me groggy, and always left me needing more, like "OH, Time to take it again", and you could FEEL that second click round, know wot i mean? Good luck.

*Jeremy*
Well I hope you find something that works for you too. That's why I always post this every so often. Some people love to hear that it's possible to really relieve their DP/DR and some people are just like "F-off". But it's kinda, "Well, maybe you should try THIS?"

Peace n good Health.

Doug


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Just a heads up.....Ativan (Lorazepam) is a benzo with the least likelihood of being abused or causing dependency, but be careful when taking benzodiazepines in general and only take them as needed because going through benzo withdrawal can make your DP seem like child's play. Benzodiapines are great for the short term or when used on an as-needed basis but don't mess around with taking any benzo for months or even years. I know this kid who suffered nasty withdrawal symptoms when his psychiatrist decided to not renew his Klonopin script. Don't be fooled by this idea that a benzo with a long half life won't cause dependency......just look at valium with it's long half life and its potential/history for abuse.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Personally, I find it sketchy to take a fistful of strong psychoactive drugs on a daily basis in any situation. If it makes your life more livable, then I am glad it worked for you and I am not trying to get into an argument. More power to you. I've heard horror stories about benzo addiction in particular that just scare the piss out of me. In my mind, it just seems bizarre to mask a drug induced disorder with more psychoactive drugs (if in fact you believe your DP to be drug induced).

But again, I am glad you feel that this has worked for you.


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey sixtiessoul

Thanx that you see me as a friend. 8)

You gave me an long answer so thanx for the effort. The klonopin helps with me with the anxiety and it subpresses the dp/dr with me. But it doesn't touch it, it only subpress. I am going to ask my psych for the neurontin. Now I am on lamictal (600 mg a day, (don't try this :!: ), also an anti epileptic seizure med. I will let you know what the psych will say.

Thanx man.


----------



## sixtiessoul (Aug 10, 2004)

*Dreamland*
Hey there. That's funny, because way back in 2001 when people were discussing meds, I tried Ativan, and found that the cut off rate was much more steep than Klonopin. I'm not sure about today, but Klonopin (clonazepam) is viewed as if not 'the top' one of the top anti-anxiety meds. But i'm no doctor, I just go by what i feel. If you keep your benzo dose very low 0.5-1mg, that's really quite a low, nothing dose, as it can go up to 6mg (upped by your doctor as seen fit). I myself have taken Klonopin 5 years, and though I i've been advised by my doctors who're suddenly going "I'm not so sure you should be taking this anymore", I know I'm going to need this medication for the rest of my life, even at 0.5mg, as it's the only thing that's ever worked for me, and should I be taken off it, I'd simply go to another doctor anew, and have them prescribe it for me. I agree that benzos are high-potential for abuse/withdrawl. I've HIGHLY discourage anyone from doing what I did, but I went up to a higher dose than prescribed to see what results would happen, and found that it didn't help any more or less than the 1mg, just that the next time around i'd "need" that same high dose. (Plus it gave me a fleeting high that dissapated in about an hour or two...i.e. i'd rather drink a beer than do that again). The only thing i'd say in response to what you wrote is...if you mess with your dose unprescribed by your doctor, you are abusing your benzodiazepam, but to say that people who are on it 5 years are abusers cos they've been on it 5 years, I don't think that's true at all. Would people with critical back injuries who get morphine, and suddenly be denied morphine be addicts, just because they were depending on a medication to not feel pain? Erm, that's just taking medicine to me. heheh.

CHeers.

*Ludovico*
Yeah, I feel you man. People can be very afraid to take a drug in general and try herbal remedies, yoga, diet changes. I ran the gamut of Rx's with a few doctors before i found Andy'sBoards (dpselfhelp.com), at one time trying...Ativan, Saroquel (an anti-psychotic if you can believe that, a bad one), Depakote, a blood-thinner med, and all the anti-anxieties...Ativan, Valium, etc. I just happened on this formula by popular vote 6 years ago, y'know? But I respect people who do it "naturally". It's realllllly brave. haha. 

I'm suprised more people don't write me, and say "Okay, so you did it, how'd you do it?" But if they don't want to that's fine. I guess it's like this...I got cured, and I went off. But every so often I come back, and post what I did...every 6 months or so, as a sorta "pay-it-forward" thing. If people try it and it works, cool, if not, cool. I had alotta good friends help me, DREAMER, JANINEBAKER, etc. and I feel I owe it back somehow that they helped me find out "what I have" and how I can cure it.

Yep. It makes my life more liveable so I take it. You and Dreamland made me think though: "Am I really cured, or is it a supression by benzo?" Either way, it i'm happy with whatever works. haha. Not broke, don't fix, unless...

I was just saying, it's not sketchy JUST because it works for me, and i'm not a doctor or something... that's all. I've not heard horror stories about benzo addiction. But I believe that if i stopped my benzo, I'd slip back into "unreality" and go down to 5% as opposed to 95% normal, ya know? Like I told Dreamland, I don't think that's addiction, that's just taking medicine. Scary what Dreamland said about the doctor suddenly cancelling the script though, eh? Sheesh. I'd have to go find another doctor to write me an Rx for it.

*userdp*
Hey userdp (wilter)? 
Yeah, we're all friends on here. Or we try. Or I'd like to think in my peaceful/hippie/fantasy idealism. HA! I am glad the klonopin helps you supress the DP/DR. The thing that I forgot to mention, is that I "came to terms" in a way with my DP/DR. In other words, that's why i NEVER say "I'm 100% cured". It's supressed, I'm happy. I'm not the person I was before May 14th 2000 at 4:17pm, when this onset, but I doubt very much I will be. I'm happy to have my DP/DR supressed into 95%. I can't think about whether it's "subsided" because...well it creeps me out, and that 5% comes back. Haha. Good luck with the seizure med. Like I said I reccomend Neurontin (Gabapentin) b/c I was told by a doctor in 'laymen's terms' "It helps your synapses fire better anyways, and restores what's not happening in your brain." These are findings by UCLA Neurological center. I have it in writing that "This person suffers Depersonalization Disorder do to chemical imbalance of the brain otherwise known as Migraine disorder".
Sometimes I wonder if i'm the only one that has it in writing? LOL. Anyone?

Peace n good health to you all.


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

none


----------



## sixtiessoul (Aug 10, 2004)

dear userdp,

I am glad to hear that you're on the Klonopin / Neurontin. I think the anti-anxiety will help you out tons, i mean it takes the fear part of it out, or at least mutes it, so you can help your synapses fire better with the Neurontin. 600mg is high. I mean, 2x what i take, but no fear. Let me know your progress.

Peace n good health

Doug/Sixtiessoul


----------

